# went back after the reds..



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

mark (sleepyhead) made the drive down this morning and i ditched class to go after the reds. with 70 degree weather in january it was hard not to.

we caught a pair of fish right off the bat, but i guess the school disappeared. took us a while to find some more fish but when we did it was a good bite. mark was gettin em pretty good on a gold hopkins while i mainly threw a gulp at em. mostly all 16-20" fish today but fun on the light tackle. final tally was somewhere between 20-25 fish.

double..









another double









mark, had a blast man. hope the trip back went well.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Man that was the best time. That was really cool to be catching those fish in Jan..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report guys! not as exceptional but I'll take 25 any day... actually 25 is a exceptional fishing day.... 85 is just plain sick...


----------



## fshnful (Jun 1, 2005)

uncdub13 do you mainly fish from your kayak or do you fish the surf some? My girlfriend is attending uncw as well and I usually spend two weekends each month down there. Wondering if you like to meet up and fish some since it is hard to get her to go.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

this time of year the little bit of fishin that i do is usually from the kayak or boat. later in the year i hit the surf a little bit for sharks, reds, trout, etc. just let me know when you're down, we can try and get after somethin.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Dub, Ill be at our condo on Ocean Isle the second week in April, whats the fishing like then?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

april-june are my favorite months for the reds. gimme a holler when you're down, we'll go chase em around.

you going to florida anytime this spring?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks like you and sleepy had a h3ll of a good time. Those guys can really pull good in shallow water with tackle like you two have there.. 

Purdy Werk you two..


----------

